# Umfrage zu Webframeworks



## gman (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

verschaffe mir gerade einen kleinen Überblick über die verfügbaren/gängigen Webframeworks und
wollte euch mal Fragen was ihr so verwendet.


----------



## kidsos (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,

momentan benutze ich GWT. Demnächst kommt dann auch noch JSF hinzu.


----------



## Noctarius (28. Mai 2010)

Fehlt da nicht irgendwie das Framework No 1, nämlich Spring?


----------



## gman (29. Mai 2010)

VERDAMMT!

Du hast natürlich Recht, dabei hab ich mir vorher extra n Zettel genommen und alle aufgelistet


----------



## maki (29. Mai 2010)

Kann jeder Mod eig. hinzufügen, wenn du uns nur sagst was da stehen soll.


Tipp: Können wir "Spring" noch weiter eingrenzen, zB. "Spring WebFlow", ist ja schliesslich kein reines WebFramwork, sondern ein Riesenframework, in es auch Module für WebAPps gibt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Mai 2010)

Hab mal Spring mit eingefügt. Wer bis jetzt noch nicht für Spring gestimmt hat, weil es nicht zur Wahl stand, kann das mal angeben, dann setze ich dort notfalls den Zähler.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2010)

Seam hinzugefügt und gewählt, wobei ich wohl nie dazu komme, aber wenn dann


----------



## gman (29. Mai 2010)

@SlaterB

Mal eine ketzerische Frage: Ist SEAM nicht nur eine Erweiterung von/für JSF?

Ich weiß es wirklich nicht, habe aber immer im Zusammenhang mit JSF davon gehört.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2010)

wie auch immer


----------



## maki (29. Mai 2010)

gman hat gesagt.:


> @SlaterB
> 
> Mal eine ketzerische Frage: Ist SEAM nicht nur eine Erweiterung von/für JSF?
> 
> Ich weiß es wirklich nicht, habe aber immer im Zusammenhang mit JSF davon gehört.


Bei SEAM geht es darum, JPA, JSF und EJBs durch ein einziges Framework zugänglich zu machen und die lücken zwischen diesen standards zu schliessen, also eine Vereinfachung von und für JBoss.





> Noun
> 
> * S: (n) seam (joint consisting of a line formed by joining two pieces)


Oder einfach "Naht", auf deutsch.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Mai 2010)

ZK und Riena fehlen auch oder


----------



## Rydl (30. Mai 2010)

Nachdem ich Spring, JSF und Seam gesehen und lange damit gearbeitet hab, kann ich mich momentan am meisten für Tapestry 5 begeistern!


----------



## JanHH (5. Jun 2010)

seam kann eigentlich nicht ganz mit den anderen Frameworks verglichen werden, weil es eher ein "Meta-Framework" ist.. mit Seam hat man ja automatisch JSF, JPA, JBoss rules usw. mit an Bord. Ich finds aber super.


----------



## Nogothrim (7. Jun 2010)

oute mich auch mal als Seam user


----------

